# Musicians - Show us your gear



## nick.s

Yep, a thread for us lot who like to spank a six string, bang on the bongos, slap and pop etc. The rules are simple, post photos of your instruments.

I'll start us off with some guitars and amps. GBNF = gone but not forgotten.

Gibson Les Paul Studio:









Fender Sambora Stratocaster MIM's & Gibson Les Paul Standard (only got the red left):









Jackson JDR-94 (now sporting DiMarzio PAF Pro humbuckers):









Fender Deluxe Stratocaster MIA(gbnf):









Marshall TSL100H & 1960A (gbnf):









Engl Thunder 50H and 2x12 Cab:









Taylor 810ce (gbnf):









I am currently experiencing major GAS for another LP standard or a PRS SC58, both of which are exorbitantly expensive, but I will have one or the other soon enough. I also want a replacement for the Taylor, in the shape of an Ovation/Adamas.

What you lot sporting?


----------



## President Swirl

Nice mate. I have a Washburn acoustic, an old Spanish guitar, ( first one ) and an electric blue Jackson RX Rhoads. When I figure out how to post pictures, without my mate helping ( read doing it ) I will see what I can do.


----------



## nilitara

Here we go,














































Nige


----------



## nick.s

Lovely Lesters there Nige!


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Here's my baby:




























And the last one, finally got some good space to place the drumset in my room


----------



## nick.s

Current family photo:


----------



## JBirchy

Right, here are my babies... Sorry for the poor pics, nicked off Instagram!

First up, my electric guitars.

A Fender mish mash of parts to make my 'perfect spec' Strat. It's actually a Squire Silver Series body from the 90's with a Fender neck and Bareknuckle pick-ups. Sperzel (i think that's how you spell it?) tuners and 'off white' plastics.

The LP is a 1981 Deluxe in Natural finish. I took it to a guitar show and a guy there told me he didn't think many we're released in this colour but I'm not too well up on the official stats. It sounds unreal this thing, so much bite from the bridge pickup but the neck is incredibly bluesy. Love it!





Amp is a Blackstar 40w 2-channel combo which sounds great. I did have the Vox AC30 CC2 as I used to be in a Beatles Tribute band but it was so damn heavy! When i left the Beatles band I wanted some amp gain so went down this route. To go with it I also have a Blackstar Dual HT Valve overdrive pedal too, sounds awesome but I've got no pics.

The other love are my acoustics...





A 2002 Yamaha CPX5-YN Jumbo cutaway. I got this as a present for starting high school and I love it. Not an expensive guitar but it plays and sounds lovely after I had it properly set up by a luthier. I use it a lot for solo and duo acoustic gigs.

A 1974 Hagstrom 12-String. A nightmare to play but sounds amazing and it's got a nice story behind it. It was a gift from a very close friend who bought it new in the 70's. He then sold it a few years after and always regretted it. He bought another one about 10 years ago and then this one miraculously turned up on ebay being sold by the person he sold it to all those years ago! My good friend bought it back and presented it to me as a gift on my 21st Birthday. Not an exotic, but a guitar that I'll never let go!

Jon


----------



## Kimo

I have a Jackson randy rhoads and a vox valvetronix amp. Gives a nice sound in a house. Sold all my speakers and Marshall stack as I don't play really anymore


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Here's my studio 
I play keys (!)










Also work here from time to time - Peter Gabriel's Real World Studios


----------



## nick.s

Some TIDY gear there fella!


----------



## Jem

Here's my Strat:










And the rest of the collection:


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

nick.s said:


> Some TIDY gear there fella!


Thanks - that's not even all of it. Got some other keyboards floating out of shot (Roland A80 & Yamaha SY77)


----------



## Jem

ScoobyDoo555 said:


> Also work here from time to time - Peter Gabriel's Real World Studios


Ok, you win! lol


----------



## nilitara

Took delivery of this gem on Wed...it is a warranty replacement for my Gibson 2011 Traditional, my 2011 had been in the Netherlands @ Gibson's European facility for the last 6 weeks for a repair on the Nitro lifting up around the tuners. Gibson decided to replace it, so here is it's replacement

A 2013 Traditional in Caramel Burst,


----------



## nick.s

Tidy. Have you noted the weight difference? Pre 2013 Traditionals were weight relieved, the 2013 are not  Solid mahogany ftw


----------



## nilitara

Yes it is slightly heavier...not as much as I thought it would have been though, I do find it more balanced than my 2011. I've removed the speed knobs & fitted Amber top hats more fitting & vintage looking IMO, I'll probably fit an Amber toggle switch too & a plain black truss cover. I'm just pleased it was replaced under warranty!!!


----------



## nick.s

I like the speed knobs for feel, but agree that the top hats are more aesthetically pleasing.

In other news, I picked up a new practice amp yesterday, a Vox AD30VT:










My old Marshall MG30DFX was playing up, so time to replace.


----------



## Jem

I added one of these to my collection for practising at home, it's a small 1watt all tube combo, but it sounds much much bigger while keeping volume levels neighbour happy. It also had a proper tube sound, because well it is a tube amp!


----------



## hoodedreeper

A couple of my collection


----------



## hoodedreeper

Just bought this beauty



















A nice lil feature it has is the Pro Bucker. Humbuckers with coil tapping which gives it that Strat sound


----------



## nilitara

Very nice, is it a Tribute plus? If so I've just picked one up yesterday,for the money they are great guitars. A quick pic, and a few other shots of my gear,














































Nige


----------



## Yowsah

Ok. It's time that the low end got a look in. Here's my stuff:-

2006 Fender USA Precision '62' Reissue







[/URL][/IMG]

Fender USA Precision 1984







[/URL][/IMG]

Fender USA Precision 2004







[/URL][/IMG]

Fender CIJ 'Noel Redding' Signature Jazz 1997







[/URL][/IMG]

Fender USA JAZZ 2010







[/URL][/IMG]

Squier 2006 Bronco







[/URL][/IMG]

Muiscman USA SUB 2004 / Markbass RIG (I don't have the Stingray anymore)







[/URL][/IMG]

And finally back to six string world. My beloved Martin D28 (1978). I am the original owner of this beautiful guitar.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nilitara

A fine collection you have there Sir! Loving that Martin.


----------



## Gixxer6




----------



## Oldsparky

Strat and HRDX


----------



## enc

My Studio ...


----------



## James Bagguley

Could post up a pic of my drums, rather uncared for, stuck in damp environments all their lives, but not much point.

The crowning glory has to be a second hi-hat held on with screws from a lawn mower and a toilet seat, ghetto ftw.


----------



## Kimo

Dragged my guitar out of retirement


----------



## Oldsparky

Pics gone a bit weird. What is it a Jackson?


----------



## Kimo

Oldsparky said:


> Pics gone a bit weird. What is it a Jackson?


Fish eye lens haha

Yeah randy rhoads


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m glad none of you lot are my neighbours..


----------



## petesimcock

Here's my drums

Hand built by me and my Dad from 100% English Oak, I don't seem to have any pictures from the front, will update



















And this is my dads latest creation, a Nashville style, lightweight electric guitar



















Hope you like!


----------



## dcj

Kimo73 said:


> Fish eye lens haha
> 
> Yeah randy rhoads


Shame he didn't get to play the guitar for long,been listening to Ozzys tribute cd lately and Randy Rhoads guitar work is fantastic.


----------



## Kimo

dcj said:


> Shame he didn't get to play the guitar for long,been listening to Ozzys tribute cd lately and Randy Rhoads guitar work is fantastic.


Sure is

He was a top guy


----------



## TopTrainer

ScoobyDoo555 said:


> Here's my studio
> I play keys (!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also work here from time to time - Peter Gabriel's Real World Studios


Definitely not putting my yamaha keyboard up now :lol:


----------



## Fox5150

I started out playing the piano at a very early age and have been primarily a pianist throughout my life. Over the last ten years though I've gradually migrated to guitar and now find myself playing guitar exclusively in my band 'Total80s'. Unfortunately I had to have wrist surgery a five months ago and have just returned to playing with the band, but I've got a complete ban on playing anything piano-like for the next twelve months, which is pretty gutting.

Anyway, here's my "collection". I primarily play PRS guitars with Total80s - a Custom 24 and a 513:


















I've moved through the usual selection of Les Paul, Stratocaster and Telecaster, but have found myself being completely satisfied with my PRS guitars. I've had a series of surgeries and wotnot on my shoulders (yes, I'm falling apart!) and the PRS is simply the best for my situation. I do still play the others, but they don't come out as often as I'd like these days. Here they are:

2002 Les Paul Standard & Fender '52 Re-Issue Telecaster
















Fender 50th Anniversary American Series Stratocaster & Fender '62 Re-Issue Stratocaster

















I used to play through a Mesa Boogie LoneStar Special, which is a brilliant amp and I've still got it along with a Fender Hot Rod Deville 410. These have both been retired as I now play a Fractal Audio Axe-FX II. Gives a much more consistent sound for the venue and is just a breeze to use.

Typical stage setup:










So much space for me now with this setup. Plus it all breaks down easy for moving it around at gigs:










Taken me about ten years to get to this setup, but it's so efficient for the number of gigs we play. Plus it puts the least strain possible on my failing joints!


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

upgraded the home studio. Next thing will be the studio itself as part of the house renovation


----------



## Mack

My drums...

Usually another three toms on the setup and more rack and cymbals, but scaled down now in my old age haha


----------



## wicker_man

Nice to see some other drummers on here! Here's a couple of photos of my drum kit, although my cymbal setup has changed a bit since taking the photos. Unfortunately it currently sits unplayed in my parents' garage, I can't wait until I can afford a house of my own instead of renting a flat!


----------

